#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Text Form Field moves my text?

## Rick-O-Shay

Hello,

I am creating a form in work using the Text Form Field function. As I type info into these fields, it begins to move all my other text around. I don't want this to happen. How can I prevent it from doing this?

Thanks,

----------


## jasoncw

I don't believe there is a way to accomplish what you want with a text form field alone. By default, the form field will resize to fit the entered text.

However, what you can do is insert a frame (Insert Frame button on the Forms toolbar), and insert the text form field within the frame. Format the frame's width and height properties using "Exact" and denoting the size.

HTH,
Jason

----------

